# Tiger Barb is out of control



## llmarshll (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 80 gal tank. Water perimeters are perfect. Stocking is 1 female green terror, 1 jack dempsey, 1 convict, 3 clown loaches, 5 tiger barbs. Everyone is happy except for the tiger barbs and loaches. For some reason 1 tiger barb always tries to be the dominant barb in the tank and just swims spiraticly and chases the other ones like a tough guy. He also chases the loaches. Ive noticed nips out of the loaches and barbs fins. Ive had this problem befor the a dominant barb biting my fire eel. He was eaten by my bullfrog. Unfortuantaly that is the circle of life in my house. You can either hack it in the tank or be eaten by frogman. So i guess my question is, why is this bigger male barb trying to be dominant and make all the other barbs hide? Will he eventually calm down? or should i get a bigger male barb to put him in his place. I love tiger barbs and how they school like a pack of wolves but i always seem to get 1 asshole of a barb. At this point 3 barbs are hiding at the top looking looking like they are in rough shape. The barb keeps biting at them though. Its becoming annoying and stressful, but i couldnt catch that fish if i tried. Any suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

First off, clown loaches are nocturnal, they should have adequate spaces to go during the day, and should be fed sinking wafer and pellets at night, so you shouldnt really see them much.

It could be a territorial thing, maybe try making some more territories?

I would separate him, add some new territories, and then add him back in.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I too love Tiger Barbs, had them in my first tank many moons ago! 

The lesson I learned with them is to keep them in schools (or packs) of at least 8. This will keep the aggression only between the Tiger Barbs and will hopefully allow for more leader switching so no one fish is terrorizing the school. I'm not sure what your stocking level is like now but I would recommend getting at least 5 more in your case. I had a school of 15 and it was just awesome watching them school together.

As for the Clown Loaches, the only advice I have is to watch their size they can reach 14 inches which is big even for a 80 gallon. Hopefully increasing the Tiger Barb school will put the bully in his place and the Loaches will be fine. 

Good Luck and please don't feed the cute little Tiger Barb to your Bullfrog.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wonder what would happen if you 8 barbs or 12? How many "bad" barbs you need to have to keep them focused on infighting rather than attacking other fish. I would predict that each one you take out will make the remaining ones less secure-feeling and probably more nippy. I don't have barbs, but I see it in cichlids. Too few really mean fish and they have to time to off one another. Have lots and they are always getting distracted by another fish. I do think all your non-barbs need to have 2 hiding places each that aren't visible from the barbs normal patrol track.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Give it time, your Dempsey and Terror will put him in his place


----------



## llmarshll (Jan 17, 2010)

I want to thank you guys for your input. Helps alot. Right now i have the other 4 barbs quarentined in a large net at the top so they cant get out. The domenent barb is out but he doesnt bother the cichlids because he knows the dempsey will eat him like a shrimp. I hope they recover.

Loaches hate the wafers. Sleep on their sides at night and they are not nocturnal, and barbs arnt territorial. He loves to chase and bite until they cant swim anymore. Plus i cant catch him with a net. Id rip up all my live plants because he is fast and hides well. My tank has dozens of great hiding spots but this barb is hunting to kill.

Emc i believe you are 100% right. Didnt want to buy anymore fish right now considering the price tag on clown loaches, but i cant have this harrassment in my tank. Tomorrow i will purchase 6 more so this guy cant terrerize the school. I will see how that goes and if they are still biting the loaches and what not, i guess ill just have to go with another dither fish. but barbs are a cute little fish with cichlids. plus their only like 3 a piece.:fish:


----------

